# Afternoon Hike/Reviving An Old Gift



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Greetings SlingshotForum friends!!

Today's hike was amazing. The weather was formidable for this time of the year.

Usually, when it's not windy, I bring smaller targets for my enjoyment and training

Today was lighter popping time!! Slingshot of choice was my beautiful gift from 2015, toolmanttf99 walnut "Natracut"

What an awesome frame!!!

Hope you folks like this very simple video.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice shooting... looks like a great day for a walk.

Cheers


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

nice shooting way to pop those lighters


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

vince4242 said:


> Nice shooting... looks like a great day for a walk.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the feedback, my friend!!!!

Yes, it was unusually warm for this time of the year. We're in full winter, but temperatures have been warm for the past week or so.

Only bad thing about today were my two feet LOL!!!  I must have walked some miles!

Cheers ...Q



Got Bands said:


> nice shooting way to pop those lighters


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

Always satisfying to hear that pop sound, you bet!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That aqueduct was ancient, a very cool place


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Beautiful spot, gorgeous sling, and sweet shooting! Thanks for sharing Q


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice video Q. That is an ancient land that you live in. Interesting to see that the land is recovering nicely from the abuses it suffered 100s of years ago.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man it’s beautiful there. Thanks for showing us. Awesome shootn too!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent shooting Beautiful scenery, thanks for sharing


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Reed Lukens said:


> That aqueduct was ancient, a very cool place


Thank you so much, my friend!!

It is indeed a very beautiful place. If you noticed, the aqueduct is partially under ground. The forest has taken over the building.

Nature's power!!

Best regards ...Q



Island made said:


> Beautiful spot, gorgeous sling, and sweet shooting! Thanks for sharing Q


Thank you so much for your feedback, my friend!!

An old gift from a friend here in the forum.

Makes me wonder all these years past, what has become of some folks that used to hang around here...

Toolman was a MASTER CRAFTSMAN!!!

Cheers ...Q



SJAaz said:


> Nice video Q. That is an ancient land that you live in. Interesting to see that the land is recovering nicely from the abuses it suffered 100s of years ago.


Portugal has its "oficial" debut as a sovereign nation in 1128.

But way before that we were inhabited by several nations and cultures, mostly Mediterranean ones (Romans, Arabs and Phoenicians)

Also people from Central and Northern Europe. So you see we are a very old country.

In fact, there's a Roman road nearby this spot. Some other time I'll place some images of it.

Glad you've enjoyed it!!!!

Cheers ...Q



Ibojoe said:


> Man it's beautiful there. Thanks for showing us. Awesome shootn too!


Thank you so much, my friend!!!!

I'm glad you've liked it, sir. The day was splendorous indeed (the weather forecast says rain by the end of the week though  )

Best regards ...Q



Tag said:


> Excellent shooting Beautiful scenery, thanks for sharing


Thank you so much for watching, Tag!!!

Really appreciate your feedback!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice shooting.

I love that frame, Q.
Love it!

I guess that ole Toolman is a fine maker.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Quercusuber said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> > That aqueduct was ancient, a very cool place
> ...


I enjoyed the video (tae a point) & readin the above...I couldnae help thinking that in today's world shouldn't WE be mair aware about spreading plastic in awe oor environments?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Trap1 said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > Reed Lukens said:
> ...


You're right. That's why I pick all the pieces of stuff I smash 

Perhaps one or two shards eventually get lost, but I don't think it will be so bad in the grand scheme of things.

And when possible, I try to retrieve all the marbles that I've shot

Thanks for the feedback, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

MakoPat said:


> Nice shooting.
> 
> I love that frame, Q.
> Love it!
> ...


 Thank you so much for your feedback!!

Do you know Toolmantf99? I'm not sure, but I believe he's from around your ways (Tennessee)

He traded with me two frames some years ago. Impeccable work!!!

I'm glad you've enjoyed the video!!

Hope you're fine, my friend. We gotta catch up on our conversation one of these days!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice shooting! Nice to see somewhere warmer too...it's too cold here right now, no shooting....


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Quercusuber said:


> Trap1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quercusuber said:
> ...


Thanks! Q. I'm glad that you do this & that we show as a group that we are environmentally aware.


----------

